# Dhcp.mdb



## d1rage5 (Jan 29, 2011)

I need to find a way to review a dhcp.mdb.

this is a flat file - NOT attached to a server as it died so we can not use the netsh or dhcp to export the settings. the old hive file for services that we restored does not have the current control set to get the dhcp config setting key.

So we need to know how one would view the settings so we can reproduce the same settings.

the old IT was firied long ago and no one seems to know what the setting were and just setting up the network on the subnetwork just does not work, so we need to see what setting were in it.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I am to too knowlegeable with database structures but I have used Microsoft Excel to open flat .mdb files as a table.

Open Excel, set file type to *.* (all file), navigate to the *.mdb and see it that will open it for you.


----------

